# Better Mic



## mark_anderson_us (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi Guys

I want to get back try to get REW to work. i tried with Galaxy and Creative Labs X-fi, but all I get is low level issues. I was reading about the umik-1 somewhere and the poster said that you skip all the loopback tests and ignore level control messages with this mic. Sounds perfect. Then I came across another thread that suggests there are issues with the current shipping batch of UMIK-1's (didn't really understand it).

I'd like to get the simplest quality setup possible, so not sure whether to go for the UMIK-1 or not. Another poster also said that an HDMI connection to the receiver is great too. 

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1449924/s...rement-techniques-and-how-to-interpret-graphs

This would be great for me as my receiver is in the basement and have 3.5mm stereo, HDMI and Speaker cables running to HT room. 

Any recommendations on what to do for the mic

Regards

Mark


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

At this point in time, the most reliable source for a calibrated USB mic appears to be Cross-Spectrum Labs. Buy it directly from them and they will have calibrated it and will supply the calibration curve. All indications are, have been, and continue to be that their calibration quality is first-rate accurate and trustworthy.


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

+1


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

+2, I have a couple mic's from them. They are great to deal with and you know how it's calibrated.


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

The USB version is the Dayton UMM-6 microphone.


----------



## mark_anderson_us (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks Guys. Ordered the UMM-6 from CSL

Hopefully will be back on the road to fixing my bass soon

Just hope everything works with Windows 8


----------

